# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Notre méthode pour bosser en équipe

## Gredu

Bonjour tout le monde !

Avec 3 amis on a récemment créé un jeu vidéo :D  Je voulais vous partager quelques points concernant notre manière de gérer l’équipe, et un peu notre manière de travailler. Peut-être cela vous aidera dans vos projets ou vous donnera envie de faire des jeux avec des amis !
Tout d’abords quelques précisions concernant l’équipe. Nous étions de base 4, un graphiste faisant des études de bioingénieur, un musicien étudiant le jazz dans une autre ville que nous, un mec on sait pas trop pourquoi il était là mais il était là dès le départ et moi-même étudiant en informatique programmant et faisant le game design du jeu. Nous sommes tous amis depuis les secondaire et nous jouions à WoW tous ensemble, puis Diablo 3 et du Starcraft 2 de temps en temps… Bref on était amis depuis longtemps  ::): 
Je tiens aussi à préciser que nous sommes pas du tout pro et que ce que je vous écris là n’est que mon avis de petit dev Belge sortant son premier (deuxième mais shhhhh) jeu.


Rassembler pour mieux bosser  :
Former l’équipe n’a pas été si difficile que ça, nous avions déjà eu des idées de jeux (nous avons déjà un jeu mobile à notre palmarès ‘’Runbble’’, mais shhh faut pas trop en parler :/ ) et nous cherchions juste le bon projet pour se lancer…. Ou il fallait que l’un d’entre nous arrive motivé et prenne les initiatives.
Cette personne ce fut moi, et j’ai commencé à prototyper ce qui deviendra plus tard Bicephal’ Nightmare. L’idée était partie d’une blague faite tard le soir et je ne voulais pas admettre que l’idée était nul, donc 2semaines plus tard je reviens avec un début de jeu, immonde et vraiment cassé. Sauf que… ça fonctionne un peu  ::O:  . Me voilà donc à faire des pieds et des mains pour amener le groupe à bosser sur le jeu.  Les discussions n’ont pas vraiment durées très longtemps, elles portaient surtout sur la nature du jeu, son design général. Tous le monde donnait son avis et des idées sur tout et il était temps de se donner des rôles.

Qui fait quoi ? :
Nous avions chacun nos domaines de prédilection. Musique pour Matt’, graphisme/animation pour Blop et programmation/game design pour moi. La quatrième personne, on ne lui trouvait pas de rôle, Hadri était donc sensé faire l’intermédiaire entre nous – (Saut dans le temps) vers la fin du projet, nous avons pris, avec lui, la décision de l’éloigner de ce projet-ci car il n’était pas assez impliqué et n’allait que nous retarder.
Chacun avait ses outils et une importance égale dans le groupe. Nous avions vraiment le droit de donner notre avis sur tout (mais ça j’en parle un peu plus tard dans la partie « Pas question que j’intègre ton truc hideux ! » ). Cela dit, en cas de désaccord, le dernier mot revenait directement à la personne s’occupant de la partie la plus concernée.
Il nous manquait un rôle, le sound designer… J’ai donc essayer de faire quelques sons histoire d’avoir plus de feedbacks du jeu pendant les phases de test… Mais rien à faire, ça ne collait pas trop. Matt c’est donc atteler à apprendre à faire des sons, pour un résultat qui ne cessait de s’améliorer. Je pense qu’il est préférable pour une petite équipe à la moitié du projet de se former à un outil plutôt que de faire appel à quelqu’un d’externe ne connaissant rien au projet et surtout, n’étant pas de base notre ami.
Chacun son rôle, mais tous le monde avait le droit de donner son avis. Mais comment communiquer entre 3 étudiants distant et pas disponibles aux mêmes moments ?

Apprendre à frapper ses potes :
Une bonne communication est indispensable pour mener un projet à bien. Mais ce n’est pas la seule chose… Il faut, selon moi, être ouvert d’esprit… Ne pas refuser une proposition sans y avoir bien réfléchit ou tester. Un exemple : pour changer le volume de la musique et des effets sonores, j’avais codé des nombre / 10. Cela n’a pas plus au graphiste qui voulait un slider… A coder c’est chiant et long (selon moi, je suis mauvais à ce point  ::O:  ) alors que j’avais déjà ses animations à intégrer et des bugs à corriger. J’ai donc fait l’autruche  ::O:  J’avais tort bien sûr, et j’ai donc intégré son slider pour lui montrer que c’était pourri et en fait ça rendait bien. Autre exemple dans l’autre sens, Blop avait fait une première version du HUD vraiment hideuse mais il ne voulait pas l’admettre. Avec Matt nous avons dût vraiment insister avant qu’il essaie de nous prouver que notre idée était moche, avant qu’il se rende compte que ça rendait vraiment mieux. Des choses comme ça il y en a eu pleins, le plus important est de rester à l’écoute des avis des autres… « Les bonnes idées on les a seuls. Les meilleurs idées, on les a à plusieurs » comme disait heuuu… quelqu’un  ::O: 
Discord fut notre meilleur ami pour les réunions orale et envoies de messages de type « Wesh heuuu FDP fais-moi les anims des brains stp ». Nous ne nous pausions pas tellement de contraintes de temps que ça, cela nous a donc permit de relâcher un peu la pression et de ne pas nous énerver pour un délai non respecté.  Nous faisions tous cela sur notre temps libre et chacun gérait son temps comme il le voulait.
Nous avions aussi prévu 3jours IRL pour faire le jeu ensemble, on en retiendra mes pâtes carbos et une bonne session de travail motivante ! Je ne pense pas que nous aurions jusqu’au bout le projet si il n’y avait pas eu ce moment de travail tranquille dans un bureau puant l’homme, les chips et la virilité  ::O:  .
Parler c’est bien, mais faut faire attention à ne pas être vexant, énervant…

« Pas question que j’intègre ton truc hideux ! » :
Quand on bosse 4heures d’affilées sur un projet juste après une journée 8h-18h de cours, la science des contacts humain s’oublie… On est souvent passé à côté de disputes stupides… Entre Blop et moi… Beaucoup de disputes  ::O:  Heureusement Matt était là pour peser les pour et les contres de chacun, et comme nous tenions tous au projet, autant ne pas tout foutre en l’air pour la vitesse de changement d’opacité du bouton play quand le joueur ne le sélectionne pas.
Nous sommes restés dans la même ambiance que si nous jouions ensembles… Taquineries, blagues sur les mamans… Le tout est de savoir quand s’arrêter, et pour savoir ça… Vous connaissez mieux vos amis que nous !
Il faut aussi éviter de crisper les autres (je dois encore m’améliorer sur ce point :’( ). Demander 15fois en 5 minutes des choses qui mettent 30minutes à faire mène souvent à un craquage ou des tensions énormes… Toutes ces tensions jouent sur une corde très sensible, la motivation.

Motivé motivé, il faut rester motivé ! :
Chacun à sa façon de gérer sa motivation. Mais certaines choses font du bien a tout le monde. En Belgique, il n’y a pas grand-chose qui se passe autour du jeu vidéo. Mais nous avons trouvé un événement, le BROTATU. Dans un café parvis de St-gilles à Bruxelles, les premiers lundis du mois, ce petit événement rassemble quelques pros du milieu en Belgique, et un petit public de joueurs de tous types mais intéressé par n’importe quelle création Belge. Une quarantaine de personne sont venu tester un version mi-finie du jeu… Et là...  ::O:  Des rires des sourires des gens qui nous disent que c’est trop cool  ::O:  ! Un éditeur belge nous fait une proposition (nous avons décliné, peut-être aurions-nous dut accepter d’ailleurs :/ ). Deux personnes qui essaie de me recruter pour leurs entreprises respectives (j’ai décliné aussi :3 )… Avec Matt qui était aussi présent, ce fut un ENORME coup de boost ! nous y sommes retournés avec Blop qui s’est aussi pris une claque… Quand on voit tous ces gens jouer et s’amuser sur notre jeu, ça fait vraiment chaud au cœur !
Nous savions que le jeu allait rien nous rapporté, nous avons décidé de le mettre en vente pour 3€. Nous savions que notre portée était limitée mais voire ces gens s’amuser sur Bicephal’ Nightmare nous a vraiment aider à finir le jeu.
Nous avons tenu aussi parce qu’on tenait au projet et que nous ne voulions pas décevoir nos amis bossant aussi dessus. C’était aussi la première fois qu’on se sentait fier de faire quelque chose de créatif tous ensemble et nous voulions mener l’expérience jusqu’au bout.
On a toujours l’impression qu’on est le plus motivé de la troupe ! Ou qu’on est au contraire le moins motivé… Je pense que cela est vrai. Mais cela varie d’un jour à l’autre, d’une heure à l’autre même… Premier état, si vous bosse seul pendant 5h sur le jeu, forcément vous penserez être le plus motivé, et vous gueulerez sur les autres qui « foutent rien pendant que vous travaillez ». Au contraire, deuxième état, si vous ne foutez rien une soirée et que vos amis bossent, là vous vous sentirez limite inutile s’ils font pas appel à vous. Dans les deux cas, ce sont des cercles vicieux qu’il vaut mieux éviter… Le premier état mène les autres aux deuxième, vous gueulez donc encore plus, ça leur donne pas envie de bosser… Cela crée des tensions. Le deuxième état se suffit à lui-même pour boucler de façon malicieuse/vicieuse. Se sentir inutile ne vous donnera pas envie de faire quelque-chose, donc vous faites rien et vous vous sentez inutile, et ça boucle…
Ne vous acharnez pas à bosser comme des malades, cela ne vous fera que détester de plus en plus le projet au fur et à mesure de votre travail dessus. Faites des pauses, jouez avec vos amis rester amis, ne devenez pas des ‘’collègue’’ ! Cela créera des tensions, jalousie pour rien… Jusqu’à ralentir très fort la production du jeu. (Et acceptez que les autres prennent des pauses aussi, ils reviendront plus détendus et plus motivés pour continuer le jeu ! )
Si vous êtes actuellement en train de faire un jeu, et que je devais vous donner un seul conseil : Aller le montrer et le faire tester IRL ! Vous aurez des retours bienveillants et sympathiques :D Peut-être même cela vous donnera un coup de boost !

In the end, it doesn’t really matte – e – e -er ! :
Voilà voilà, un petit récap de comment nous avons bossé et des points qu’il me semblait intéressant de partager :D
Le plus important est de prendre du plaisir ! Si le jeu vous saoule après 2mois, Mettez-le au frigo, passez à autre chose (rien, autre projet, jouer ensemble, etc.). Cela ne sert à rien de continuer à bosser si le projet ne vous parle plus. Et cela ne vous empêche pas de le recommencer plus tard !

N’hésitez pas à me dire si vous avez fait autrement ou si vous avez fait pareil ! Dites-moi si cela vous a aidé ou pas :3 !
Si vous avez des questions ou que j’ai été flou sur certains points… Ou si j’ai carrément oublié des trucs et que vous avez des questions, n’hésitez pas nous plus !
(Et si vous voulez vous pouvez aller tester la démo de de notre jeu, Bicephal’ Nightmare ici : https://gredu.itch.io/bicephal-nightmare - en bas de la page. Et si ça vous plait, dites-le-nous ! Accrochez-vous, le début est très déstabilisant mais le plaisir de jeu vient un poil plus tard :D )

PS : j'ai pas la science CPC pour les inter-titres  ::'(:

----------


## Pollux568

C'est cool comme retour !

Ca apprend pas mal de chose sur la motivation, comment on avance et tout.

Perso un peu comme ton fameux week-end, j'ai aussi organisé des "chalets" à deux reprises avec des amis : on loue une maison à la campagne en AirBnb, et on passe le week-end à développer un truc particulier - en l'occurrence, ça a été deux fois les trailers du jeu. Avec des jeux et promenades/randos pour se détendre. C'est plutôt sympa comme concept aussi.

----------


## Gredu

> C'est cool comme retour !
> 
> Ca apprend pas mal de chose sur la motivation, comment on avance et tout.
> 
> Perso un peu comme ton fameux week-end, j'ai aussi organisé des "chalets" à deux reprises avec des amis : on loue une maison à la campagne en AirBnb, et on passe le week-end à développer un truc particulier - en l'occurrence, ça a été deux fois les trailers du jeu. Avec des jeux et promenades/randos pour se détendre. C'est plutôt sympa comme concept aussi.


Ouais ça doit être cool de partir quelque part pour faire ça ^^
Après niveaux thunes on est des étudiants donc c'est pas trop possible  ::):  

Pendant les pauses on jouait chacun de notre côté  ::(:  En gros on se parlait tout le temps on avait aussi besoin de "moment pour nous" donc voilà ^^ On a quand même fait 2h de Towerfall parce que faut pas déconner mais voilà  ::): 

@Pollux568 T'as déjà eu l'occasion de montrer ton jeu IRL à des inconnus ?

----------


## Pollux568

Ouais, l'idéal serait d'avoir un arrière-grand oncle quelconque qui a une maison secondaire quelque part qu'on peut squatter...
Mais sinon, le budget est pas si pire : tu payes genre 150 euros de location pour 2 nuits + 50 euros d'essence + 50 euros de bouffe, divisé en 4 ou 5, ça fait un week-end pas si cher, par personne. En plus y'a souvent des restes de bouffe.

Montrer le jeu IRL à des inconnus ? Oui, souvent ! Rien que ce week-end, il y avait la Lyon Games Week, y a peut-être 50-100 inconnus qui ont mis leurs pattes sur le jeu ^^
(et y'en a même qui ont aimé dans le tas, si, si :D )
On apprend beaucoup de choses en voyant des inconnus jouer à nos créations.

----------


## Gredu

> On apprend beaucoup de choses en voyant des inconnus jouer à nos créations.


Clairement ^^ on a dut refaire l'ergonomie des menus, la courbe de progression...
Puis il ya des gens qui défoncent ton jeu en 30 mins alors que tu pensais que c'était impossible ^^
Ça reste toujours un plaisir. 
Le pire c'est les gens qui parlent pas :3

----------


## Pollux568

> Le pire c'est les gens qui parlent pas :3


Ouais, c'est à toi d'animer pour pas que ça fasse bizarre...
Mais en fait tu apprends déjà beaucoup en regardant la façon dont ils abordent le jeu !
Ca apprend peut-être même plus que ce qu'ils te disent à la fin.

----------


## Gredu

> Ca apprend peut-être même plus que ce qu'ils te disent à la fin.


Totalement d'accord  ::):   Surtout que nous on a un jeu difficile et quand les gens nous parlent ils nous disent que c'est trop dur, ils "nous donnes des conseils" alors que quand on les voit jouer, on voit qu'ils font ce qu'on veut et qu'ils apprennent comme on veut :D

Quand je dis que les joueurs parlent pas c'est carrément - s'assoir, jouer 2 mins avec ses écouteurs, se barrer - Et ça bon... on peut pas faire grand chose, c'est pas grave :3 On remet le jeu pour les gens qui veulent découvrir des trucs, pas pour ceux qui pensaient que c'était le dernier kalof'. Les gens qui veulent "vraiment" jouer, eux ça se voit et ouais on vas discuter :D

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Intéressant tout ça, je note les weekends "tête dans le guidon" pour booster un peu et permettre de ne pas faire que travailler à distance.

----------

